
A brief introduction to XDP and eBPF - eloycoto
https://blogs.igalia.com/dpino/2019/01/07/a-brief-introduction-to-xdp-and-ebpf/
======
unmole
> I’m aware there’s a lot of resources and information nowadays about eBPF,
> but I feel I needed to explain it with my own words.

I guess that's as good a reason as any.

